# Hillbilly CNC,oiler



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works(pun intended)?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCmkV5bWrvw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Great video, BW. I always tried to make the guys happy using Bacon Flavored Crisco for tapping copious holes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just goes to show ya, where there's a will, there's a way. :laughing:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Video was blocked in my country for copyright reasons :thumbdown:. What's it about?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*oiling a tap on a lathe*

A hamster feeder bottle suspended over the tap as it enters the bored hole, drips a drop of oil onto the tap as it enters the hole to lubricate it. 90 % of the video is graphics, produced by.... invented by..., etc. Simple concept, but obviously needs /has an adjustable drip control otherwise oil will be wasted. This is a "production" solution for repetitive threading of small holes. JMO  bill


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Great idea!

"Necessity is the mother of all invention", couldn't be more true than it is here!


----------

